# Human Chorionic Gonadotropin



## Jeremy (Jun 4, 2020)

I just came off a cycle of tren and test, and a friend advised me to take HCG to repair my balls. I have it now, but have no idea how to take it or how much. I haven't been able to get a hold of my friend, so if anybody can help with this i would appreciate it.


----------



## Jin (Jun 4, 2020)

Jeremy said:


> I just came off a cycle of tren and test, and a friend advised me to take HCG to repair my balls. I have it now, but have no idea how to take it or how much. I haven't been able to get a hold of my friend, so if anybody can help with this i would appreciate it.


 Take it before you start PCT.  (you DO have PCT, right?). 

3000iu 3x/wk.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jun 4, 2020)

If u are under 40 u most likley dont need HCG, your body will bounce back on its own....


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 4, 2020)

I have two 5000iu viles, powder based. if you can give me the full instruction from beginning to end that would be awesome. I don't have PCT.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 4, 2020)

I'm 39. right on the edge.


----------



## Jin (Jun 4, 2020)

Jeremy said:


> I have two 5000iu viles, powder based. if you can give me the full instruction from beginning to end that would be awesome. I don't have PCT.



Do you have BAC water and insulin syringes?


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jun 4, 2020)

How many cycles under your belt, how much gear were u taking?  Any problems in the past after a cycle?  No reason to waste money on something u dont need, but then again if u really need it then please listen to the rest in this thread....



Jeremy said:


> I'm 39. right on the edge.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 4, 2020)

I have none of that.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 4, 2020)

I already have the gear. It was my first cycle, test 300 mg a week and tren 120 a week For 12 weeks.


----------



## Jin (Jun 4, 2020)

Jeremy said:


> I have none of that.



Well, you need bacteriostatic water to reconstitute your Hcg and you need insulin syringes to inject it.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 4, 2020)

Ok, ill pick that up tomorrow.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 4, 2020)

Can you help with the rest of the process too?


----------



## Hedidhisownstunts (Jun 11, 2020)

I’d like to see more information here. And what’s an ideal PCT to follow.
i understand that it’s important we do our own research, but if you have answers what’s the issue? 
there’s a lot of different information out there, and I think hearing it from someone who actually practices it would be very helpful.

im super new to the forum and may be missing something, but just saying “research” to everything presents a lot of room for error. Perhaps some direction to the research? 

i see there’s a lot of knowledge on here and I’m very excited to be here, I’m curious though about this aesthetic for only partial answers and extremely open ended directives.

isnt the idea of this discussion forum for sharing exactly that sort of content?


----------



## Hedidhisownstunts (Jun 11, 2020)

I wanna follow up and say, that I hope that didn’t come off as ungrateful, because this forum already provided me with more information in a day than I’ve been able to extract from search engine inquiries over months. So thank you.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 11, 2020)

the guys here will always help but bet ur ass if u ever come unprepared like that you'll get some shit. you need to have all the knowledge from the beginning. so future cycles get it all worked out before you begin


----------



## CJ (Jun 11, 2020)

The more research that you do on your own, the less likely you'll be to do something dumb.

Plus, it's nice when someone can be part of a conversation, as opposed to just asking for a list of instructions.


----------



## Hedidhisownstunts (Jun 11, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> The more research that you do on your own, the less likely you'll be to do something dumb.
> 
> Plus, it's nice when someone can be part of a conversation, as opposed to just asking for a list of instructions.


hard to contribute while in the working my way out of doing something dumb phase, but perhaps I can service an example at the very least of what not to do.


----------



## Bigc (Sep 28, 2020)

I need help where I can buy powder hcg for my pct only thing I don’t have want to make sure I have it before I even start my cycle. If anyone can help me in the right direction.


----------

